# Not all practice is equal....



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

We've all had those days! You're right... stop and wait for another day. No sense in developing bad habits or losing confidence. 
You're also right... you can tinker yourself into shooting worse!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

My coach taught me that when (not if) I have a day like that, the best thing is to hit the blank bale and work on reinforcing my shot sequence. 

He said to focus on doing things right, one at a time. There are too many ways to do it wrong. You won't live long enough to eliminate all the wrong things. But for each archer there is one way to do it right. Focus on doing it right, it takes less time and effort.

Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

both aread and white shoe have given good advice...when you go out and shoot.SHOOT, then when you get home tinker... dont do both at the range. go too your shot seq and follow it.......


----------

